# SE Portland Training Partners for STP



## agast (Feb 2, 2006)

I am seeking training partners in the SE or East Portland area that are interesed in preparing for the Seattle to Portland ride on July 15-16. I am planning on registering for the two day ride, but training for the one day ride. Provided the training goes well, I am looking to complete the one day ride at a "reasonable" pace (i.e. between 15-18 MPH average). I have one training partner already, and we're looking for one or two more to make the ride easier for everyone. We started training a couple weeks ago. Let me know if you are interested or know someone that is.

Thanks, 

Andreas


----------



## crashracer (May 10, 2004)

*count me in*

I'm on 16th and Stark. 
Alan
503 481 7095


----------

